# Filling breakfast idea's under 300 cals?



## Jem88

I've been on my 1200 cal a day "diet" (Not really a diet just been watching what i eat and keeping under 1200" ) for 3 months now and i've only got 8lb to go. But i'm kind of struggling with breakfast idea's, i kind of need somthing filling but under 300 cals as at the mo i'm having toast or cereal and i'm then hungry about an 1-2 hr after. (I'm also up at 6.30am with my LO.. so come 12ish i'm starving. :dohh:)

Anyone got any good filling breakfast idea's under 300 cals? 

:)


----------



## 2wantedpls

50g of porridge with 300 ml s/s milk comes in at 330. So if you change that to skimmed it will come under.

Keeps me going all morning!!


----------



## Jem88

We've got shopping being delivered today & i ordered some ready brek, that might fill me up for longer, as i've been having either toast or corn flakes - both arn't that filling. Thanks


----------



## aliss

Sounds like a low fat/low protein choice.

An omlette with a massive amount of veggies and egg yolks plus a slice of toast would be more filling.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I was going to suggest eggs too :)
xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Me too :)
Or, 2 weetabix with skimmed milk comes in at around 200cal.


----------



## amielh

I would have scrambled egg 3 eggs but only 1 or 2 yolks. Full of protein so will keep you feeling fuller for longer and by cutting down the yolks means you cut down on fats although it won't hurt having them as they are healthy fats..


----------



## aliss

aliss said:


> Sounds like a low fat/low protein choice.
> 
> An omlette with a massive amount of veggies and egg yolks plus a slice of toast would be more filling.

Haha oops I meant massive amount of egg WHITES not yolks (although I always add 1 yolk)


----------



## marklee

You must understand first of your calorie needs and how much weight your planning on losing is the start of what you can eat.
I do suggest you talk to your doctor and not go on some fad diet.
The only thing you should know when it comes to eating breakfast before a work out. you want to make sure you get fiber in your breakfast. It helps keep you full. something simple like egg whites and whole wheat toast with whatever veggie you want is only 65 cal. and good source of protein.
I eat granola and flax seed powder in it and I am full till lunch even after my workout. also its OK to eat when your hungry like an apple which has fiber.
Hope this will help you!! :thumbup:


----------



## fairy_gem

How about having a smaller breakfast of 250 cals and then having a Frube for mid-AM snack, its a healthy snack and is only 44 cals, it's small but because its protein will be more filling than say, fruit. Eating every 2-3hrs will keep you fuller and keep your metabolism ticking over.


*250cal (or around) breakfast ideas:*


*Smoothie - *

150ml of skimmed milk = 63 cals
2 dessertspoons of low-fat plain yoghurt = 12 cals
1 table spoon of porridge oats = 55 cals
1 teaspoon of honey = 15 cals
1 medium banana, 100g = 95 cals
1/2 a teaspoon of cinnamon = I don't count cals for herbs/spices but apparently there are 3 cals in 1/2 a teaspoon :).

*Total = 243 cals*


*Bagel - *

1 x New York Bakery Co cinnamon & raisin bagel = 231 cals
2 teaspoons of light Bertolli olive oil spread = 35 cals

*Total = 266 cals*


*Oatmeal pancakes -*

Recipe: https://www.stellaskitchen.com/OatmealPancakes.html

- Per 3 pancakes: 189 cals

Then add a topping: 

- 3 teaspoons of honey = 45 cals
- 2 teaspoons of light Bertolli olive oil spread = 36 cals
- 2 dessertspoons of low-fat plain yoghurt (12 cals) with 50g of blueberries
(30 cals) = 42 cals
- 2 teaspoons of nutella
- 1 tablespoon maple syrup = 52 cals

*Total = varies*


*Crumpets:*

2 x crumpets = 178
2 teaspoons of light Bertolli olive oil spread = 36 cals
1 tablespoon of jam = 37 cals

*Total = 251 cals*


Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

I buy ww yogurts(49cals each) or mullerlights(lower cal ones at 86cals each)
Then I cut up a few strawberries, add a few blueberries and sprinkle in about 15-30g Branflakes(however hungry you are. Branflakes are low in cals at 107cals per 30g anyway and I never have over 30g because that's quite a large portion of them!) and mix it all up. I love it, it's really yummy and only comes in at about 150-180cals depending on what kind of yogurt you use. :thumbup: x


----------

